# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Unos impresentables.

## ignoto

Al parecer, unos impresentables estuvieron el pasado viernes destrozando la magia por los madriles.

Y encina, los "aquellos" ni siquiera han tenido el detalle de contarnos como fué.

----------


## ignoto

Y de paso también estoy a la espera de saber cómo acabó cierta actuación que dió un científico raptor de Flash Gordon a un nutrido grupo de féminas.

Que aquí no cuenta nada nadie.

----------


## zarkov

Sobre la actuación al nutrido grupo de féminas, he de decir que por desgracia y por razones no imputables a mi persona, la cosa se quedó en _interruptus_ o incluso _gatilluptus_ (me voy a tener que ir acostumbrando a estas cosas).

Lo malo, es que debido a este acontecimiento, he entrado en un  profundo proceso de pérdida de fe, de convencimiento y de creencia en las propias posibilidades, pero eso es otro tema.

Sobre la actuación de la conocida asociación mágica El Sueño del Avaro, hubo quien debido a sus tremendas capacidades ampliamente demostradas en el meeting posterior a la segunda actuación se comprometió a realizar una crónica sobre el asunto, donde se darían pelos y señales.

Así está el tema.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Me temo que el supuesto cronista debe estar en la sala de reanumación. Se le ocurrió mirar en la 'internete' cómo había dejado su mujer la cuenta de la VISA.

Shark, por el pterigopodio de tu padre, reanímate y 'cronízanos'.

----------


## shark

llevo desde el lunes entre unas fierbres y unos atacos de chollo al 110% , prometo antes del fin de semana sacar tiempo y hacer la "cronicarrr"

----------


## ignoto

¡Qué mala es la pitopausia!   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> llevo desde el lunes entre unas fierbres y unos atacos de chollo al 110% , prometo *antes del fin de semana* sacar tiempo y hacer la "cronicarrr"


Mójate y dí antes de 'qué' fin de semana la vas a hacer (que el año tiene muchos)....

----------


## shark

pues no lo se porque ahora que lo pienso mañana estrenan 300  y creo que la veré dos o tres veces , porque Leonidas era todo un tio y el millon de iranies (porque son iranies) eran malos y moros y....  que hay que verla vamos

----------


## Flojo

> pues no lo se porque ahora que lo pienso mañana estrenan 300  y creo que la veré dos o tres veces , porque Leonidas era todo un tio y el millon de iranies (porque son iranies) *eran malos y moros* y....  que hay que verla vamos


 :shock: 

Sobradita, no?

----------


## zarkov

¿Estás con fiebres?

Ya sé quién me ha pegado los virus salvajes del atlántico :evil: 
Y eso que yo no te abracé como otros.

----------


## ignoto

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> pues no lo se porque ahora que lo pienso mañana estrenan 300  y creo que la veré dos o tres veces , porque Leonidas era todo un tio y el millon de iranies (porque son iranies) *eran malos y moros* y....  que hay que verla vamos
> 
> 
>  :shock: 
> 
> Sobradita, no?


Mi tio abuelo estaba entre los que se rindieron en Annual. Mejor dejamos el tema aquí.

----------


## Flojo

> Iniciado por Flojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por shark
> 
> ...


No entiendo lo que quieres decir, pero vale, lo dejamos.

----------


## zarkov

A lo mejor sirven de ejemplo las canalladas que realizaron las unidades moras cuando entraron en Madrid durante la spanish civil war.

----------


## Flojo

Yo solo queria remarcar que malo no es igual a moro. Ademas moro, sinceramente me parece un termino despectivo.

Por otro lado teniendo españa la historia que tiene, no somos nadie para criticar las salvajadas que otros pueblos han hecho a lo largo de la historia, porque podemos salir perdiendo.

----------


## ignoto

1.250 años de guerras provocadas la mayoría por los moros no se olvidan de un dia para otro.

Sin contar con que mi pueblo, Cullera, fué invadido y su población masacrada y reducida a la esclavitud antes de que los barcos de la Real Flota pudieran llegar a socorrerlos.

Eso no fué hace mucho.

Y la forma de comportarse de los castellanos con los indígenas no veo qué tiene que ver con lo que le hicieron los moros a mi gente, que no colonizó las américas hasta el siglo XIX (de ahí viene el que los argentinos digan ché como nosotros).

----------


## zarkov

Además moro no es un término despectivo, es un indicativo muy concreto de un pueblo del norte de África (históricamente con muy mala fama, por cierto). No confundir con árabe en general. No tiene nada que ver.

----------


## Flojo

Por esas mismas los pueblos indigenas americanos que no exterminamos, por poner un ejemplo, tienen que estar resentidos con nosotros.

Eso de que provocan guerras, depende del punto de vista. Creo que hay que intentar ser objetivo y no dejarse llevar por las pasiones personales de cada uno.

Si quieres yo te puedo presentar a algunos de esos que tu llamas "moros" y veras que son buena gente.

----------


## Flojo

> Además moro no es un término despectivo, es un indicativo muy concreto de un pueblo del norte de África (históricamente con muy mala fama, por cierto). No confundir con árabe en general. No tiene nada que ver.


Hay tienes razon. Quiza es que estoy demasiado acostumbrado a oir como la gente emplea ese termino despectivamente.

----------


## ignoto

Tengo tres amigos marroquíes. Los tres son musulmanes y uno de ellos rifeño (descendiente de  los que hicieron la barbaridad de Annual).

Simplemente intentaba que se comprendiese que una persona puede tener motivos para odiar a un pueblo o estar resentido con él. El pueblo que olvida su historia está condenado a repetirla.

Todavía recuerdo la llamada de teléfoo de mi primo mayor cuando la marcha verde.

"Nos dispararon mientras nos retirábamos, si el cabo no llega a lanzarles un par de ráfagas con la ametralladora no salimos de allí".

Eso me contó alguien que estuvo allí retirándose, hasta los propios marroquíes agachan la cabeza al recordar el comportamiento de sus padres.

Y esos padres están ahora en el majzén y no se arrepienten de nada.

----------


## Flojo

> Tengo tres amigos marroquíes. Los tres son musulmanes y uno de ellos rifeño (descendiente de  los que hicieron la barbaridad de Annual).
> 
> Simplemente intentaba que se comprendiese que una persona puede tener motivos para odiar a un pueblo o estar resentido con él. El pueblo que olvida su historia está condenado a repetirla.
> 
> Todavía recuerdo la llamada de teléfoo de mi primo mayor cuando la marcha verde.
> 
> "Nos dispararon mientras nos retirábamos, si el cabo no llega a lanzarles un par de ráfagas con la ametralladora no salimos de allí".
> 
> Eso me contó alguien que estuvo allí retirándose, hasta los propios marroquíes agachan la cabeza al recordar el comportamiento de sus padres.
> ...


Si yo no te digo que no fuera una barbaridad, pero odiar a un pueblo por los errores de sus padres, cuando ellos mismos estan arrepentidos de ello... pues no se.

Yo solo queria reseñar que el comentario "que eran malos y moros" me parece un poco racista.

----------


## shark

sin entrar en disquisiciones que no llegarian a ningun sitio , solo aclaro, en la peli son los malos (porque la peli es asin) y son moros porque son moros (no es despectivo. es una definición) .

Por si no queda claro , re-aclaro: tengo amigos moros y negros (que descojonan cuando les dices que son de color y otras gilipolleces de esas de lo politicamente correcto que nos esta idiotizando a todos) y alguno que otro que no lo es (irlandeses y bichos asi).

----------


## Flojo

> sin entrar en disquisiciones que no llegarian a ningun sitio , solo aclaro, en la peli son los malos (porque la peli es asin) y son moros porque son moros (no es despectivo. es una definición) .
> 
> Por si no queda claro , re-aclaro: tengo amigos moros y negros (que descojonan cuando les dices que son de color y otras gilipolleces de esas de lo politicamente correcto que nos esta idiotizando a todos) y alguno que otro que no lo es (irlandeses y bichos asi).


Gracias. En serio, GRACIAS!!!!

----------


## ignoto

¿Cómo puedes tener amigos irlandeses?
Eso es como confraternizar con numis. Acabas sumido en un pozo de depravación, vicio y coca cola.

----------


## shark

es que los numis nacen en irlanda, bajo los treboles, luego se esparcen como esporas por el resto del mundo.

De todas maneras ya le comenté al interesado que la camiseta de rugby de irlanda es la más fea de todo el 6 naciones y que asi uno no se siente hombre ni na de na y por eso pierden siempre.

----------


## ignoto

Y beben vino diamante con el arroz con lubrigante.

----------


## ignoto

Volviendo al tema que desviryua este hilo.

¿La película esa de los 300 tiene algo que ver con Filípides y sus lacedemonios en el paso de las Thermofilas?

----------


## guilledc

Pido perdon por desvirtuar el hilo del post.....

pero no puedo aguantar la curiosidad...

Ignoto:
Y la forma de comportarse de los castellanos con los indígenas no veo qué tiene que ver con lo que le hicieron los moros a mi gente, que no colonizó las américas hasta el siglo XIX (de ahí viene el que los argentinos digan ché como nosotros). 



Primera vez en mis 31 años que escucho que los españoles dicen "che" la verdad ha sido toda una sorpresa......  :shock: 

Muchas veces me pregunte de donde venia el "che" y a raiz de que esa costumbre en el lenguaje.....

Saludos

----------


## ranijo

Che es una expresión utilizada comúnmente en el español rioplatense y sus subdialectos, extendidos por Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay y algunas partes de Bolivia, el sur de Brasil (homófono, más escrito tchê) y el sur de Chile, así cómo algunas zonas de España: principalmente la Comunidad Valenciana y Galicia, región esta última a donde fue traído por los emigrantes gallegos retornados de la Argentina, extendiéndose hoy su uso con rapidez. La expresión es usada generalmente para llamar a alguien, similar a 'oye' u 'hombre'. En otros países latinoamericanos, el término 'che' es utilizado para referirse a una persona de origen argentino, de hecho, así fue como el Che Guevara adquirió su sobrenombre. Mientras que en el Levante, se utiliza con múltiples connotaciones, por ejemplo para expresar enfado "Che, volvimos a fallar", para reafirmar ideas "Que sí che, lo vi yo" y otros múltiples usos comodín.


Etimología
La etimología de esta palabra es algo oscura.

Hay quienes dicen que deriva de la palabra guaraní che, siendo el pronombre personal 'yo' o el posesivo 'mi' (de esta manera la frase "che coronel" significa 'mi coronel') sin embargo es muy probable que haya ingresado por el camino inverso desde el español mediante el bilingüismo que hoy día sigue siendo carácterístico del Paraguay. En los idiomas tehuelche y pampa "che" significa 'hombre', por préstamo del mapudungun, en que significa 'gente' y conforma muchos gentilicios de la región sin embargo no tiene ningún uso vocativo o expresivo. El uso del "che" rioplatense precede al menor contacto con los araucanos.

Por otra parte, en la Comunidad Valenciana (España) esta interjección es muy frecuente, lo que hace pensar, bien en un parentesco con el che rioplatense, bien en una coincidencia. El che valenciano se escribe normativamente xè en lengua valenciana, aunque hay cierta polémica en torno a la ortografía, y tradicionalmente se escribió che. El xè valenciano se pronuncia con una e abierta que en algunos lugares se alarga para enfatizar. Un dato a favor de una posible relación entre el che sudamericano y el valenciano, es el hecho de que el juego de cartas por excelencia del cono sur americano, el truco, extendido por amplias zonas de Argentina y Uruguay, es también muy típico y exclusivo de la región de Valencia, donde recibe el nombre de truc (que significa truco, en lengua valenciana), siendo prácticamente desconocido en el resto de España.

El hispanista Ángel Rosenblat relaciona el che rioplatense y el che valenciano (idéntico al argentino en significado y usos) al antiguo vocablo español ce, con que se llamaba, detenía o hacía callar a alguien. Este ce tenía antiguamente una pronunciación parecida a [tse], lo que explica el paso a che. Según Rosenblat, en ciertas zonas de Lombardía, en Italia, existe una expresión parecida, ce, pronunciada che con los mismos significados y usos que el che rioplatense y el valenciano, pero no aclara si están relacionados o es pura coincidencia.

También se hace descender al che valenciano (independientemente de su relación con el argentino) del imperativo árabe shuf ("mira").

----------


## ignoto

Viene de Valencia. Se utiliza desde hace unos 700 años como interjección.
Nosotros lo escribimos "XÈ". Parte de las 
Entre los siglos XVIII y XIX hubo un movimiento de migración desde Valencia hacia el cono sur. 
Entre otras cosas, se llevaron el cultivo del naranjo que dió orígen allí a las naranjas sin pepitas (una mutación afortunada del árbol).
También introdujeron el cultivo del arroz en Argentina y Uruguay.
Algunos valencianos, ante el hambre de la posguerra y la crisis permanente que le siguió, marcharon allí de nuevo y se llevaron esta vez algo de lo mas curioso. Las fallas, que se plantan todos los años. Incluso conservan nuestro idioma y tradiciones.

----------


## guilledc

bueno CHE, la verdad es que muchisimas gracias a los dos!!!!!!


completisimas respuestas CHE!!!!!


Gracias CHE amigos!!!!!


Saludos che

----------


## rafa cama

Volviendo al tema del hilo (bueno, al primero) ya se habló de la actuación de los impresentables en este hilo:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=11484

Aunque también espero la crónica de Shark.

Ya adelanto que la pifia de la noche la hizo un servidor.

Saludines.

----------


## shark

> Volviendo al tema que desviryua este hilo.
> 
> ¿La película esa de los 300 tiene algo que ver con Filípides y sus lacedemonios en el paso de las Thermofilas?


tendras que ir a verla pollo, pero te doy una pista 300 hoplitas espartanos contra un millon de persas en el paso de las thermopilas...

"o con el o sobre el"  :twisted:

----------


## zarkov

> Ya adelanto que la pifia de la noche la hizo un servidor.
> 
> Saludines.


Yo creo que no. Peor fue lo de Poza que se le quemaron las cartas al abrir la cartera   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

Yo sigo preocupado por lo de los escrofularios...  :roll:

----------


## shark

un escrofulario es alguna parte de la anatomia de un irlandes?

----------


## zarkov

Sí, eso que lamías y mojabas en salsal   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## shark

eso eran alitas de poll*o*!!!!! 8-)

----------


## ignoto

¿Alitas de pollo?
¿Ahora lo llamáis así?
Es que con el argot que usáis entre los numis no me entero de lo que decís.

----------

